
Sick of Your Shit, Apple - mikenew
http://www.stilldrinking.org/sick-of-your-shit-apple
======
Qwertystop
Post may start (and end) with a screed against Apple's warranty and repair
policies, but in the middle there's what looks like pretty useful advice on
cleaning out a MacBook keyboard.

~~~
justanothersys
With lots of cute details about how the author enjoys alcohol.

------
AcerbicZero
I do a bit of drinking and computing myself, and I've learned that pipe
cleaners work better than cotton swabs for un-ruining things. They rarely
leave stray fibers behind, and as a bonus, can be used to clean pipes
apparently.

------
thowthisaway
I mean, hell, couldn't you have tried this before taking it to apple? I have a
iphone 6 that apple fixed a year ago and I'm not sure how many samsung/pixel
would do that? where do you even go to get those fixed?

~~~
AtlasLion
Where you bought them, and they offer better warranty than some and don't
delete your data for no reason.

------
ddtaylor
I want to see that battery made out of baby rabbits and cocaine now.

------
corodra
How are people still surprised about Apple's customer service practices?
That's the real question.

------
dorkandstormy
This seems like a foul-mouthed, unfunny tirade against Apple not fixing a
clearly non-Apple related hardware issue. Why is it on HN at all?

------
yummypaint
Apple is terrible, but this isnt exactly new information. The author also
strikes me as someone who should have known better. Their whole business model
is selling overpriced hardware and then nickle and diming users through
adapters and bullshit care plans. This has been the norm for over a decade.
They killed the iphone headphone jack 2 years ago. Stories just like this one
continue to abound. Its one thing to have your employer buy an apple laptop
and deal with all the nonsense, but why for personal use? Do people expect to
be an exception to the rule when buying apple stuff? I dont get it.

